# Sweat, Dust and Leather! -Slapleather's Journal



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

*Searching for the Horses*

It's always fun and adventurous now trying to find the horses in the back 200 acres. We walk in to the various meadows and can drive part of the way, then when we find them we lead them to a place where we can tie them up and saddle them. We of course bring the saddles and tack in the truck.

Sometimes I tie my lasso across a coupe of trees as a hitching post.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Ha, I love it, especially with the girl quitting before you did.
Which mare is in the last picture? She's a cutie, I love that half asleep look on her face!


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks. That is my little 5 year old Gypsygirl.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

She's what breed?


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

Guarter Horse. Both my horses are qtr horse. My other is an appy gtr.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Should've know by the shape of the nose! That's what my guy is, a QH that came from Canada!


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, sorry for taking so long. I'm out of town right now working. I don't have access to a computer too often. I will be back in a few days. I went trail riding at another ranch close by where working. I'm working at William's Lake BC Canada and the country is awesome to ride in. It is cowboy and cattle country. Anyway, talk to you later.


----------

